

Getting to scale: direct marketing vs. mass market thinking - skmurphy
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/07/getting-to-scale-direct-marketing-vs-mass-market-thinking.html

======
skmurphy
conclusion:

    
    
       "Get it right for ten people before you rush around scaling up 
       to a thousand. It's far less romantic than spending money at 
       the start, but it's the reliable, proven way to get to scale if 
       you care enough to do the work."

